# UF v. OSU



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Same Game, Different Sport...I'll be cheering for the Gator Nation...

*GOOOO GATORS!!!*


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't really care who wins but I will be watching!! Should be a fun one to see!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*Woohoo! 2006 & 2007 National Basketball Champs! *

GOOOO GATORS!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Here are links to the "One Shining Moment" features after each tourney from 1987-2006, except for 88-90.

1987 www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LjU0VTNTb0

1991 www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTTKsH4mAeg

1992 www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfPmF9bK9hs

1993 www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmDI4UrzEVc

1994 www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHiaZ4jP1rY

1996 www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W6_DuwOIhI

1997 www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBpSBYt-C6Y

1998 www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-6HzzRKQCM

1999 www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2FkZRu5KXU

2000 www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeOvgUsRH5w

2001 www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzrywj1MOGU

2002 www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0pg79r_rAI

2003 www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9lKhLDXjlM

2004 www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ3uBjCJtU4

2005 www.youtube.com/watch?v=20RtjHMEICw

2006 www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZM0mroQHZQ


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

If only they would lower the basketball net to the ground, flood and freeze the court. That would be a good game. OH!!! tThat frozen four starts on Thursday. How can we get a three point shot into hockey?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

swift said:


> How can we get a three point shot into hockey?


Melt the ice, drain the water, raise the nets to 10ft, and throw the puck in from the blue line.

:lol:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

good one 870.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> *Woohoo! 2006 & 2007 National Basketball Champs! *
> 
> GOOOO GATORS!!!


Congrats Nick


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ryan - Thanks...but the guys are right...time to move on to the OTHER alma mater!

*TO THE FROZEN FOUR!!!*

*GOOOO* SIOUX!!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> Ryan - Thanks...but the guys are right...time to move on to the OTHER alma mater!
> 
> *TO THE FROZEN FOUR!!!*
> 
> *GOOOO* SIOUX!!!!!


Wow how quickly we forget! lol

I agree... Sioux hockey rules... It's one of the few things I really miss about back home. I wish I could figure out a way to catch it more. Is there a Sioux network or WCHA network on Satellite anywhere?

Ryan


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ryan i know midcontinent communications would carry most if not all UND games when i lived out by Biz. I know it probably would not benifit you but its a place to start looking.


----------

